# What is in your winter car emergency/survival kit?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

1. Did you buy a pre-made packaged kit? 

If so what is inside your kit? 


2. Did you pad the pre-packaged kit with additional items? 

If so what items?


3. Did you make your own kit?

If so what items are in it?


It's winter. It's cold (  yah.. BC winter cold  more like spring to me compared to the usual temps we get. LOL). 'Stuff happens' while driving and help can take a long or that help could be delayed or the car spins out into remote stretches of highway with low to no cell signal or low traffic times (Windsor - Sarnia, GTA - London, GTA - Montreal/Kingston).


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Got two blankets, pillows, red flares, matches, candles, flashlight, snow brush, cell phone charger, newspaper, magazines and bungee cord cables.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I have an old coat and a tire iron. I'm prepared.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a pre made package.
2 candles, lighter, flashligh, aluminum blanket and some other stuff.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

For daily commute: good set of winter tires, hot home-brewed strong coffee, phone, extra washer fluid, CAA card 
On long trips involving remote stretches and areas with limited cell coverage, add: blankets, flashlight + extra batteries, cookies/snacks, drinks, a good map, a small shovel if expecting heavy snow fall.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I have 2 car kits. One for a larger car and one for a smaller car.

I bought pre-made kits then added extra items to them. Both of my kits are from Just-in-Case from Can.T. I'll have to get a listing of the stock items later.

I padded both with :

-extra batteries

-cheap full size multi-tool (pliers, knife, IIRC a saw, can/bottle opener.. off the top of my head)

-jumper cables (light duty - small car and heavy duty -big car)

-folding/telescope shovel (folding metal w/saw blade side - small car, plastic telescoping for big car

- 1-2 ice scrapers w/ brush heads (tho the scraper is the more important item then the brush. Trust me on this. Snow you can sweep with your hands. Ice you're screwed or take a looooong time)

-reflector triangle (big car)
- 10-20 heavy duty ~1 foot long x ~1/4" wide zipties (big car)

- bottle water/bottle drinks/box drinks (water & box drinks - big car , bottle drinks - small car. Don't keep cans or pop in the car in the winter. You run a very VERY good risk of explosion. I've had a few cans of pop explode in the home freezer before by forgetting it was in there or placed by accident. I had a pop can almost blow in the car once.  Box drinks and bottled water are the safest in the car during winter)

-spare mitts (big car)

-spare full change of clothes sans footwear (small car)

-windshield washer fluid (-40C min., both cars, always kept full and if used in the field I top the bottles up or reissue a full one)

-petrol jerry cans (IIRC 2.5L small car, 5L big car)

-extra bandaids (both cars)


I plan on adding a firestarter kit, small pop can stove with small amount of fuel, possible slingshot bow mod, possible small cal. pellet rifle, possible small thermos (if on sale. Saves fuel if you warmed or boiled water with the stove/candles to stove that hot water), fixed blade knife (capable of taking light-mid batoning), fishing kit w/ snare kit...etc other items that I may adopt from seeing what others put in thier kits.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

first aid kit, some misc tie downs, jumper cables, and a small assortment of tools (adjustable pliers, screw drivers, combination wrenches, etc) that came with the car from the factory.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*Man survives 2 months in snowed in automobile*

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/02/19/swedish-man-survives-two-months-trapped-in-snow-covered-car/

Yah.... time to stock up on the non perishible and high energy foods for the car and water for the car. In the GTA core I don't worry as much but still prepared but outside the GTA say Barrie/snowbelt areas, yah you'd better be prepared.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

pffft lol i think i got a pair of shorts and a beach towel in mine lol
i dont even have a spare tire


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a cell phone... hehe


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Im a supervisor for a landscape company so i have to keep a safety/survival kit and my blackberry is basically welded to me.

Ive got this pre-made kit

http://www.justincasepromo.com/ui/J...px?ptype=3&mcid=130&pcid=130&ccid=208&pid=198

Kit contents:
32 Pieces
1 Medium Flashlight
2 Heavy Duty AA Batteries
19 pc First Aid Kit
1 Survival Tool
1 Mini Utility Knife
1 Emergency Poncho
1 Emergency Blanket
1 Hand Warmer
1 Tea Light Candle
1 Safety Matches
1 Survival Instruction Card
1 Foam Knee Pad

i also have some snacks, water, 2 bic lighters and an assortment of job related hand tools. During summer months i carry extra water and antihistamines, during winter season i keep my full winter gear (snow boots, sled pants and high visibility winter jacket).


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

A cell phone, an auto club card, and always at least one dog for warmth


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

carmenh said:


> A cell phone, an auto club card, and always at least one dog for warmth


lol look at that little angel


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, you've met (or at least heard) my dogs...you know better 



mrobson said:


> lol look at that little angel


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

For those iphone users - the following apps "HelpICrashedMyCar"; "iTriage"; "Winter Survival Kit". 

Standard First Aid Kit, Food Bars, Bottles of Water. 

For Gotta Go Purposes : Baby Wipes, Kleenex tissues, empty water bottles, and small Glad scented kitchen/bathroom garbage bags.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

For those geeks or DIY'ers with a soldering iron (or a fire + thin screwdriver for a macguyver'ed iron) this is a good backup in the car or on body

http://www.ladyada.net/make/mintyboost/

Make your own emergency 2xAA USB battery charger for your phone. The compatability list is here for phones and devices.

http://www.ladyada.net/make/mintyboost/use.html

Never know when you would be using the above posted apps and the battery could be low. Hey always have a backup plan.... Murphy's law.  A cheap set of FRS/GMRS radios would be a good idea if you needed to keep in touch with people scouting a head if they leave the vehicle.


----------

